# FYI



## Moose knuckle (Nov 18, 2012)

Re: Brother got his moose back...
by Moose knuckle » Nov 17, '12, 11:35

Have you guys seen the news about the two missing duck hunters at GSL? One of them that is missing is VAPORPEST let's hope they find them safe.


----------



## Moose knuckle (Nov 18, 2012)

As of 9:30 p.m. searchers found the flat-bottomed boat the two missing hunters were last seen with, but no sign of the missing men.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Not good, hopefully they found their way to shore and are awaiting rescue.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

lets pray for the best outcome, and for their families


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers with them as their families tonight!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone know which part of the gsl they were on?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Crappy night, they found their bodies just after 11pm. What a terrible thing to happen. Hopefully their families come through it alright.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh man that was not what I wanted to hear!! What a sad thing to have happen. Thoughts and prayers with the family's.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Sad sad deal.... people sometimes really underestimate how ugly things can get in a hurry. Thoughts and prayers with the families and friends effected by this tragedy.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, how terrible! My thoughts and prayers go out to the families. What a hard thing to deal with the holiday's right around the corner!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sad deal! It is amazing just how quickly it can turn so nasty. We are at the cabin today and took a rhino ride and in just a matter of minutes it went from calm to very windy and snow just pelting my face and I didn't bring goggles. I can only imagine how it would go if on the water miles from your car or possibly a long distance from land in those circumstances.
Prayers and thoughts to their family!


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

I know this is strange to post on here right now, But I knew there would be some strong words of comfort from other fellow duck hunters that know what they were going through. It was my brother and best friend that went out tonight and did not make it home to there wives and beautiful young children. I love him so much and will miss our outings. I was on a deer hunt tonight same place as "bears butt" so did not join them today. Love you brother, I will mount that big green head you shot yesterday and hang it high.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this. Things can change so much so fast. Thoughts and prayers to you and yours...


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

Very sad deal about the two hunters,thoughts and prayers go out to their families. Please put those life vests in your boat and hope you never need them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Condolences. Sorry to hear this. GOD Bless them and their families.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

VAPORPEST said:


> I know this is strange to post on here right now, But I knew there would be some strong words of comfort from other fellow duck hunters that know what they were going through. It was my brother and best friend that went out tonight and did not make it home to there wives and beautiful young children. I love him so much and will miss our outings. I was on a deer hunt tonight same place as "bears butt" so did not join them today. Love you brother, I will mount that big green head you shot yesterday and hang it high.


Sorry man, I can't even imagine what you and your family are going through.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this, what a sad deal. Thoughts and prayers to you and all the families.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

terrible outcome, thoughts and prayers for the families.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

Best wishes to the family. Let this be a reminder how easily the weather can change here. My thoughts and prayers are with their families at this time.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

What a horrible outcome. Best wishes to famiy and friends.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Prayers to you and your family


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sad to hear. Prayers sent to your family.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Nothing i can say will take away the pain from your loss! I feel your pain as this could happen to any one of us or any one of our waterfowling friends. You and your family will be in my prayers as well as my families prayers.



DiverFreak


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this, it really hits home. Your family will be in all our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this, it can happen in an instant to anyone of us. You and your loved ones are in our thoughts and prayers. 

Chuck Harsin


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

So Sorry to hear about this. Prayers coming your way!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

So sad. my heart goes out to the family and friends. Very sad.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

My wife and I are disheartened about this story. May your family receive comfort in time of need, and may the fallen have family and waterfowl on the other side.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I think it is safe to say we have all been affected by the tragedy out on the GSL last weekend. Although I did not know these men, it is painful anytime something like this happens to a fellow water fowler.

In an effort to help out the families, Camp Chef is organizing a breakfast fundraiser on Friday 11/23 at Farmington Bay. ALL proceeds from this breakfast will go directly to family of Logan Hardman:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 19, 2012

Breakfast in the marsh fundraiser for Logan Hardman's family.

Logan Hardman and Chad Tohinaka recently passed away doing what they loved, duck hunting together. On Friday November 23rd Camp Chef in conjuction with other partners will be holding a breakfast fundraiser on the marsh to rally the community to help a young family in need. Breakfast will be served from 6 AM to 10 AM at the North entrance to Goose Egg Island of the Farmington Bay Waterfowl Management Area. Donations will be accepted at the event and all proceeds will be deposited in the Zions Bank account established in Logan Hardman's name to assist his wife and children.

This is a chance for anyone looking for a warm breakfast on Friday to put their money towards a good cause.

For further information or to help out please contact:

Matt Anderson
[email protected]

or

Steve McGrath 
[email protected]

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry About our loss. Such a tragedy.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

My condolences to the families of those who lost their lives. Terrible tragedy. I can't stop thinking about it. I'm sure most of us can think of more than one close call we've had over the years. At the risk of sounding like Dave Ramsay (not that it's a bad thing though), let this serve as a reminder to sign up for life insurance if you don't already have it. You never know when it it could happen to you.


----------



## timber_cruiser (Nov 2, 2007)

VAPORPEST so sorry to hear about your loss. My heart, thoughts, and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Clean Shot (Jan 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear about this tragedy. My thoughts and prayers go out to these families.


----------

